# Rescues that Rehome to People that Work



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I was just wondering whether anyone knew of any rescues that rehome dogs to people that actually work??? 

I have been turned down by yet another rescue because I go to work. Both myself and my OH work full time but come home at lunchtimes so wouldnt leave hte dog more than 4 hours. I know this is not ideal but I would have thought there were plenty of dogs out there that would be better off in our home with us than stuck in a rescue or PTS. 

We would consider a pair so that the dog has company. We own our home, have no other pets, have a decent income, have a garden and I genuninely thought we had a good home to offer


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Both my parents were working full time when we got our rescue dog and it wasnt an issue. Or at least I dont think it was... I was 10 at the time so all I remember is getting this lovely new dog LOL.

It must be frustrating, thankfully I wont have that issue when me and my OH get a dog as my OH is medically retired and is at home more or less all the time (except for when we go out for meals, shopping etc).


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

we home to people that work.
obviously it depends on the dog though.
please don`t give up on rescues,not all are the same.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I work full time & live in a flat but Wood Green Animal shelter still rehomed Toby with me.
When I was interviewed prior to Toby coming home I pointed out all the negatives about the situation but all the ways we could overcome them. I think it was a combintaion of that & Toby being suitable for the sort of environment as he was used to living in a flat, used to owners working, is very laid back, etc. There was no way I would be suitable for a manic border collie type who loved running round outside all day!!


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

No we dont want a manic dog either! We would really prefer a smaller dog and to be honest I'm not too fussed about breed but my OH would prefer a whippet or something similar. 

It is so frustrating as I was so sure we would be able to give a dog a good home with us. But I definitely wont give up although I appreciate it might take a while to find the right dog. It just makes it all the more complicated that my OH has his heart set on one particular type of breed that never seem to end up in rescues!


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> we home to people that work.
> obviously it depends on the dog though.
> please don`t give up on rescues,not all are the same.


Thanks for that. Its good to see that rescue has an essex branch too 

I will give the rescue an email and see what they think. We dont want a dog until this time next year as we are building a new home at the moment and it wont be finished for ages! Just wanted to research nice and early and make sure we are 100% prepared for a dog!


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

what sort of breeds have you been looking at? Would you be able to cope with a large breed that is good with people but does not like other dogs so needs to be walked permanently in a muzzle??

WCGB has two dogs currently on its books that have been in rescue long term in kennels that are looking for homes where there are no other pets, children with a secure garden. They are loving dogs but as they have been in kennels for a while will need a little period to settle in. As these dogs have been in kennels they are used to being left for long periods of time. 

It would definitely be worth contact Margarita Booker 01293 871373, Mob: 07836 789464 someone will homecheck you and your garden must be secure but we all live in the real world and so long as you are at home for lunchtimes that is usually acceptable.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

You say your OH would like a whippet or something?
Have you tried greyhound rescue?

Greyhounds are happy with a couple of 20 min walks a day (though they are willing to go further if you are!)
the rest of the time they like to lie stretched out on your couch!

http://www.clarksfarmgreyhounds.ik.com/p_new_homepage.ikml theres a 'greyhound farm' in essex



> The only hard rules we have on re-homing dogs is that you must be over 18 years old, not be banned from keeping animals and if appropriate have permission from your landlord.
> 
> Other areas we consider are access to a garden, children, other pets, how long the dog will be regularly left alone - we will consider most circumstances on their individual merit


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

greyhounds are lovely dogs and they always have dogs looking for a home. Whippets do come in have you tried their breed rescue?? 

All of the parent breed clubs have to have a rescue whippet rescues co-ordinator is Mrs.L. Jones TEL: 01234-838927


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

When the time comes <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums> is a good resource for looking for a rescue dog, and you can post in the homes offered section too with all the details about yoru circumstances


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends on the individual dog. Try The Mayhew Animal Home - Welcome

xxx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rachel001 said:


> No we dont want a manic dog either! We would really prefer a smaller dog and to be honest I'm not too fussed about breed but my OH would prefer a whippet or something similar.
> 
> It is so frustrating as I was so sure we would be able to give a dog a good home with us. But I definitely wont give up although I appreciate it might take a while to find the right dog. It just makes it all the more complicated that my OH has his heart set on one particular type of breed that never seem to end up in rescues!


Thats how I was aswell but you should read up on breed types as there are certain traits that some breeds have that may not be suitable for your environment.
It's good to hear that you're already doing your research. I know exactly how you fell, I never thought I was ever going to be a in a position to have a dog because of working full time. 
I was constantly looking at rescue centre web sites (just to torture myself!) & then all of a sudden saw Toby who sounded ideal as a first dog. I visited him before discussing it with my OH then we both went to WG Animal Shelter & had an interview. I couldn't believe it when the lady agreed that Toby was suitable for us & we could take him home the next day.
Just keep an open mind regarding breeds & keep looking, I'm so glad that I waited until I found Toby as he has made us all so happy.
Good luck


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sure Lurcher Link and Greyhound Gap consider full-time workers if they have a someone who can give them a loo break midday and both home nationwide. GRWE i think also home nationwide and sometimes have some small lurchers in.

We adopted from the Retired Greyhound Trust while we both worked full-time ( i popped home during my lunch hour) but the branches often have their own homing criteria and someone with a similar set up to me was rejected by a different branch. You can also get some small girl greyhounds, my friend's is tiny only weighs 22kg (my boys are 30kg).


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Retired Greyhound Trust home to people who work, as greyhounds are so laid back, they just sleep while alone!


----------



## RSPCA Walsall (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog  We rehome to people that work  We currently have William in foster care, and he would be fine to be left for 4 hours at a time, all he does is sleep lol! xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hiya RSPCA Warsall, I recommended you from the bunny forum


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

We rehome to working families, have to otherwise we'd never rehome anything...seriously people have to work for a living and unless the dog isn's suited to being left there is no reason to not rehome to working homes. You'll find a place that will welcome your home offer, just keep looking and don't loose heart. :thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Great thread - if everyone could list the rescues that they know consider working homes that would be fab. Especailly as we all know from various other threads how many people are ut off rescuing by the excessive rules some have.

Just one thing though - could people please clearly state what rescue they are talking about?
Sorry JSR, unless I'm missing something I couldn't find anything in your post to indicate which rescue you are with....


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Colette said:


> Great thread - if everyone could list the rescues that they know consider working homes that would be fab. Especailly as we all know from various other threads how many people are ut off rescuing by the excessive rules some have.
> 
> Just one thing though - could people please clearly state what rescue they are talking about?
> Sorry JSR, unless I'm missing something I couldn't find anything in your post to indicate which rescue you are with....


I help run a small local rescue, just a 1 woman set up who privately rehomes dogs. We don't rehome off the Island (unless we have to for safety or problems rehoming) and only have 4 or 5 dogs at a time due to kennel space, or lack of. I don't list the dogs we have available usually, have done a couple of times for one's we're struggling with, but usually we can find homes locally and prefer it that way so we can ensure the dogs are monitored and back up is on hand. We do send dogs to other rescues if we're struggling, Lizzie's Barn in South Wales is a huge help to us, as is The Little Dog Rescue. Both of which I know do rehome to working families. :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

rachel001 said:


> No we dont want a manic dog either! We would really prefer a smaller dog and to be honest I'm not too fussed about breed but my OH would prefer a whippet or something similar.
> 
> It is so frustrating as I was so sure we would be able to give a dog a good home with us. But I definitely wont give up although I appreciate it might take a while to find the right dog. It just makes it all the more complicated that my OH has his heart set on one particular type of breed that never seem to end up in rescues!


it might be worth having a look at 'little dog rescue' I just emailed them about a little dog they have and told them about our arrangement (which is similar to yours) the dog we asked about was unsuitable but they said they had no problem with our working situation. They have dogs available in kent, essex worth a look

Good luck


----------



## jessiesmum (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted about this as I was just about to do the same. 

Having had a real hard long think about getting another dog (my lab is 13) I have decided to rescue rather than buy from a breeder. There are so many dogs without homes 

At the moment, Jessie is at my Mums during the day when I work but when I get another addition to the doggie family, I will leave them at home a couple of days a week as I only work down the road so can go home for walkies at lunchtime. I've had very negative views from rescue centres with regard to this :confused1:


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jerry Greens home to people who work, they are quite sensible when it comes down to who they adopt to. I ended up adopting a greyhound though from the Retired Greyhound Trust, who also home to people who work.:thumbup:


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks ever so much for the replies so far. It is nice to hear that there are some rescues that consider workers 

However myself and my OH have decided to give a home to a cat and wait a while before we adopt a rescue dog. We definitely still want a dog but we are going to wait until I have reduced my working hours. Plus I have always wanted a dog and a cat and apparently its easier to introduce a dog to a cat than vice versa!

Good luck everyone else who works and wants to adopt a dog! Please keep us up to date on your success stories


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone got any other rescues that rehome to workers they could recommend? We are still thinking about a rescue dog


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

If you have provisions on allowing the dog a wee wee break through the day or you can get home at lunch etc then Hereford and Worcester will consider your circumstances if we have a suitable dog for you


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks. Yes we would come home at lunch for somewhere between half hour and an hour. I am also looking into the possibility of a dog walker to visit mid morning but havent had any luck so far. Am not sure about having a stranger in my house when I am not there. Most of my neighbours are elderly though so it is possible one may be happy to have the dog during the morning but will ask when we move in. If anyone knows of any reputable dog walkers/sitters in clacton please message me


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you have any ideas on breeds etc that you would consider?


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well my OH really wants a whippet or a whippet cross as they are quite small. I however dont mind what the dog is at all as long as him/her suits us. I reckon my OH could be won over by a different breed if it was relatively small and well behaved!


----------

